# AMD Radeon HD 6870 Reference Design Looks Refined, Ready to Market



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2010)

Here it is, the AMD Radeon HD 6870, all dressed up to go to work. There has been quite some speculation surrounding the naming scheme AMD is going to adopt with the HD 6000 series, but fresh information suggestively lays some of that to rest. Firstly, Radeon HD 6800 series is built around the "Barts" GPU, not "Cayman". Barts is a new performance GPU, though isn't the highest-end single GPU from AMD (which is reserved for Cayman). Barts "XT" is Radeon HD 6870, and Barts "Pro" is HD 6850. Pictured below is the HD 6870. At a purely subjective glance, the HD 6870 reference design card seems to be as long as the HD 5850 reference. 

The new Radeon logo has been Photoshopped on to the fan, so the products in market will definitely do away with the older ATI logo. The rear panel resembles that of the Radeon HD 5800 series, except that the exhaust grille seems slightly wider, there are two DVI-I connectors, one standard HDMI, and two mini DisplayPort connectors for a change. The connector output sharing scheme isn't known right now, it could be 3 or 4 head Eyefinity, or all-out 5 head Eyefinity, a yet to be detailed "Eyespeed" feature is mentioned. We will definitely know more about this card in the weeks to come. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## meaintsmart (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm confused, so what will Cayman models be named?


----------



## SNICK (Oct 8, 2010)

LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2010)

SNICK said:


> LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!!



 Looks just like the 5xxx series


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like the're going for power consumption rather than performance then.

I am a bit disappoint : [


----------



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2010)

meaintsmart said:


> I'm confused, so what will Cayman models be named?



Cayman XT = HD 6970, Cayman Pro = HD 6950. That leaves us Antilles, expect it to either be called HD 6990, or HD 6870 X2.


----------



## HXL492 (Oct 8, 2010)

So theres no new features? Still just eye infinity? 

Oh well, AMD will still be my choice


----------



## Atom_Anti (Oct 8, 2010)

I do not like the naming of these cards. It will hard to make difference between them. Plus, how is that sounds HD6850 and Hd6870 slower than HD5850, Hd5870?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2010)

The selling point here is higher performance/$ and higher performance/watt.



Atom_Anti said:


> Plus, how is that sounds HD6850 and Hd6870 slower than HD5850, Hd5870?



That is not known as of now.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 8, 2010)

Why do "new" GPU so often ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Why do "new" GPU so often ?



Its called advancement.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 8, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Why do "new" GPU so often ?



Market studies probably show that there are significant numbers of people who can afford and cannot do without the latest products. Whether or not the games that are being produced, now largely console ports, require or will be significantly improved by the latest generation is another question. In any event, technology companies would be ill advised to remain inactive for too long as the competitor will always be vying to corner additional market share with its own "new" products.

I'll probably hang on to my card and update when the 7xxx series comes along, but the release of the 6xxx should significantly push down the prices of the 5xxx series, thereby giving the consumer greater choice, which can only ever be a good thing.


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2010)

new bottles, old wine.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2010)

Drone said:


> new bottles, old wine.




Its not a nvidia rebrand.

These arnt 5770s or 5870s they're new chips.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Market studies probably show that there are significant numbers of people who can afford and cannot do without the latest products.



You just reminded me of this thread! lol's


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 8, 2010)

If this naming scheme is true, which it increasingly seems to be, it is stupid marketing indeed.
There is still the possibility though that it is a ploy by AMD to confuse nVidia... I hope it is.:shadedshu


----------



## NC37 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah true, NV did the same. Rebranded G92s and such from the 8 series era and rode those for awhile. Figures ATI would do the same when NV is down until they got their 5xx series out. Even if they are techically new chips. Likely why Cayman isn't up yet. Probably going to wait on that till NV launches an X2 board and touts better scores than the 6870. Wonder if it will be that dual 104 thing that causes ATI to release Cayman. Be interesting to see what NV does in the coming months. 

Strange how things have changed already. When I thought of NV the last few years, I thought of big monolithic GPUs running hot enough to cook on. Now ATI seems to be going towards the kitchen and NV the opposite. Well since the 104 came out.

Doesn't really matter to me who wins as long as they both get competitive on prices again. Put an end to the overpriced insanity.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2010)

So Barts xt is 6870 and not 6770 as thought? good job I picked up a 470 instead of waiting as I dont think I would have been able to afford a 6870


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2010)

NC37 said:


> Doesn't really matter to me who wins as long as they both get competitive on prices again. Put an end to the overpriced insanity.



I don't really know how you would describe "competitive prices" as, because as far as I am concerned, every year we get more power for the same price.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

Such a crappy naming scheme.,nice look looking card though.

And of course considering i have no cash and the fact that most game devs are still pushing out lazy console ports for PC, i'll stick to my ever so powerful GTX 470 for now.


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Its not a nvidia rebrand.
> 
> These arnt 5770s or 5870s they're new chips.



sure new chips and all. I just wanted to say they aren't ground breaking new chips that's all.


----------



## blibba (Oct 8, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> You just reminded me of this thread! lol's




That thread is ridiculous.

The guy had an 8800GT and felt forced to upgrade, and as such bullied by Nvidia and ATI. What the hell's wrong with an 8800GT? He wanted a top notch card at low end prices, and he already had one.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

blibba said:


> That thread is ridiculous.
> 
> The guy had an 8800GT and felt forced to upgrade, and as such bullied by Nvidia and ATI. What the hell's wrong with an 8800GT? He wanted a top notch card at low end prices, and he already had one.



He was trolling, throughout that entire thread he kept posting ridiculous statements that were obviously false yet still remained ignorant even when corrected.


----------



## Salsoolo (Oct 8, 2010)

^
banning him wasnt necessary though  just close his thread.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

Salsoolo said:


> ^
> banning him wasnt necessary though  just close his thread.



Personally, i think it's good to ban people who troll.

Don't want to stray to off-topic of this thread though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't want to stray to off-topic of this thread though.



Sorry, my fault:
http://arfsc.homestead.com/sorry_dog.jpg

I would like to see a better pic of the card; it looks really uncreative.
Something that's had this hype with nearly 30 page threads involving an actual AMD rep; I feel let down; or at least slightly disappointed by the looks.


----------



## Mathragh (Oct 8, 2010)

This will probably just mean that AMD is simply expanding their naming scheme:
making X9XX the highest single GPU card family(Cayman?), an go back to the XXXX X2 for dual GPU cards.

this would make sense marketing wise imo, since they had a bit of a gap in their former naming scheme performance and prize wise


----------



## Salsoolo (Oct 8, 2010)

as i understand, nvidia will not answer this launch through next year at all?

ps AMD needs a new naming scheme, i wont like the future 7870 7850 7770 7750 7650  8870 8850 8770


----------



## csendesmark (Oct 8, 2010)

meaintsmart said:


> I'm confused, so what will Cayman models be named?



69X0 maybe 6970


----------



## cavemanthreeonesix (Oct 8, 2010)

well i just hope nvidia get it right 1st time with their next gen so it forces amd to be competitive with their prices again


----------



## Salsoolo (Oct 8, 2010)

according to Bit-tech, the 6870 is based on the (Barts Pro) and the (Barts XT) is the cheaper version. 
btarunr's post is saying the opposite. whos wrong here? 

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2010/10/08/amd-radeon-hd-6870-leaked/1


----------



## NAVI_Z (Oct 8, 2010)

whats the big deal about the naming? i thought performance was more important than the 

name.as long as it out performs its predessesor.


----------



## HXL492 (Oct 8, 2010)

I hear there will be a new feature called the "Eyespeed". Not sure what it can do though. Guess we have to wait and see


----------



## musek (Oct 8, 2010)

IMO they shouldn't let 5870/5850 to be more powerful than 6870/6850. And this can mean that top end singleGPU cards (Cayman) from 6xxx will be much more powerful, than in 5xxx line.
And thats gooooooood.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 8, 2010)

nice to see new generation have nothing improve form old generation, it's just like  non reference 5870 factory made,still no CUDA-Physics- and 256 bit


----------



## AltecV1 (Oct 8, 2010)

the new name scheme is stupid


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> whats the big deal about the naming? i thought performance was more important than the
> 
> name.as long as it out performs its predessesor.



I agree, performance is definitely the main factor in buying the cards. The naming scheme is really just us nitpicking, but the way they named it and the way the performance matches up to the name is different to how they have been doing it in the couple past series of cards, don't see the point in changing something that doesn't need fixing, as all it does is cause confusion.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> nice to see new generation have nothing improve form old generation, it's just like  non reference 5870 factory made,still no CUDA-Physics- and 256 bit



 why would they have cuda and physx when they are both developed by NV? they have stream for gpgpu and well, as I said Physx is an NV (ageia) developed platform so your post makes no sense at all!!

Heck, I'm so pissed NV haven't got avivo


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Oct 8, 2010)

If the Barts going to be the 6800 series then what the heck is the Cayman supposed to be!?!?! Is it going to be the 6900 series then? Wasn't the dual-GPU system supposed to be the 6900 series? What's going on!?!?


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone spotted a chart or table comparing specs for the 68xx series?  I've seen the ones for the 67xx.

That might help clear up the confusion about "what's under the hood?"

Edit:  Here's a supposed "leak" of performance numbers:







Unconfirmed specs:  http://videocardz.com/27194/radeon-hd-6870-and-radeon-hd-6850-unconfirmed-specifications


----------



## Tank (Oct 8, 2010)

i'm totally confused now


----------



## Disruptor4 (Oct 8, 2010)

Or, instead of naming it 6770, they named it 6870 so that when they release the 7870, it looks like they jumped performance more than they actually did in that same x870 segment.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 8, 2010)

Disruptor4 said:


> Or, instead of naming it 6770, they named it 6870 so that when they release the 7870, it looks like they jumped performance more than they actually did in that same x870 segment.



Is that what's going on here? If that is the case, I think it stinks: I can envisage a lot of people not paying too much attention to the changes within the naming scheme and "upgrading" their 5870 to a 6870, only to find that their performance has dived. Given that the cards haven't been released, this is all just supposition and rumours, but I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Is that what's going on here? If that is the case, I think it stinks: I can envisage a lot of people not paying too much attention to the changes within the naming scheme and "upgrading" their 5870 to a 6870, only to find that their performance has dived. Given that the cards haven't been released, this is all just supposition and rumours, but I hope you are wrong.



According to those "unconfirmed" specs, the 6780 will be better than the 5850   ...so given that, yea it'll be a big dissapointment "upgrading" from a 5870.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 8, 2010)

Someone just tell me when the 4830/4850 finally drops to $50 so I can finally go Crossfire.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Oct 8, 2010)

::waits for reviews, ignores negative comments until such time::


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 8, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> *whats the big deal about the naming?* i thought performance was more important than the
> 
> name.as long as it out performs its predessesor.





CDdude55 said:


> *I agree, performance is definitely the main factor in buying the cards.* The naming scheme is really just us nitpicking, but the way they named it and the way the performance matches up to the name is different to how they have been doing it in the couple past series of cards, don't see the point in changing something that doesn't need fixing, as all it does is cause confusion.



It's confusing to the consumers
Model names normally correlate with price, ie, a 5870 is targeted at a higher price bracket than a 5770, therefore the 6870 is most likely targeting the 5870 price bracket, etc, meaning lower performance for higher price.
We were finally happy with the previous HD5000 simple naming scheme: x700= mainstream, x800= performance/fastest single GPU, x900= enthusiast/dual GPU.



NdMk2o1o said:


> why would they have cuda and physx when they are both developed by NV? they have stream for gpgpu and well, as I said Physx is an NV (ageia) developed platform so your post makes no sense at all!!
> 
> Heck, I'm so pissed NV haven't got avivo


+1


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> It's confusing to the consumers
> Model names normally correlate with price, ie, a 5870 is targeted at a higher price bracket than a 5770, therefore the 6870 is most likely targeting the 5870 price bracket, etc, meaning lower performance for higher price.
> We were finally happy with the previous HD5000 simple naming scheme: x700= mainstream, x800= performance/fastest single GPU, x900= enthusiast/dual GPU.



I'm guessing you didn't read the rest of my post, but only the first sentence.

Rest of that post:





			
				CDdude55 said:
			
		

> The naming scheme is really just us nitpicking, but the way they named it and the way the performance matches up to the name is different to how they have been doing it in the couple past series of cards, don't see the point in changing something that doesn't need fixing, as all it does is cause confusion.



I agree.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 8, 2010)

Salsoolo said:


> according to Bit-tech, the 6870 is based on the (Barts Pro) and the (Barts XT) is the cheaper version.
> btarunr's post is saying the opposite. whos wrong here?
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2010/10/08/amd-radeon-hd-6870-leaked/1



Bit-Tech is wrong. XT has been the higher variant marker than Pro in ATI since forever.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 8, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Bit-Tech is wrong. XT has been the higher variant marker than Pro in ATI since forever.



This is true, ahhh how I remember the 9800 days, and wanting an 9800 XT so bad but having to settle for soft modding my 9800se to Pro


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 8, 2010)

why everyone saying this thing will not outperform  HD 5870 ? its doesn't even out yet

but i hope this bart XT perform amazingly so it will justify the naming change,


----------



## Kitkat (Oct 8, 2010)

HXL492 said:


> So theres no new features? Still just eye infinity?
> 
> Oh well, AMD will still be my choice



too close its evolution not revolution. if u dont want to go stronger then dont.




CDdude55 said:


> Such a crappy naming scheme.,nice look looking card though.
> 
> And of course considering i have no cash and the fact that most game devs are still pushing out lazy console ports for PC, i'll stick to my ever so powerful GTX 470 for now.



lol so u were trolling too. these products are here if people want to buy them. You don't HAVE to buy a intel extreme 1000 dollar chip. They just skipped to the end of the show for those who want to. They could come out with the 7870 right after that how does that make your chip any weaker than it was when the newest didn't exist? If u want to skip it skip it. I don't understand why people feel pressured. If u always have to have the best for bragging rights then that's on you lol.


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> *I'm guessing you didn't read the rest of my post*, but only the first sentence.
> 
> Rest of that post:
> 
> I agree.


well that was more directed at NAVI_Z, you were just the proxy as you commented to the same. I was in fact agreeing with you as well as adding on to what you said.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> lol so u were trolling too. these products are here if people want to buy them. You don't HAVE to buy a intel extreme 1000 dollar chip. They just skipped to the end of the show for those who want to. They could come out with the 7870 right after that how does that make your chip any weaker than it was when the newest didn't exist? If u want to skip it skip it. I don't understand why people feel pressured. If u always have to have the best for bragging rights then that's on you lol.



I don't see at all how i was trolling

That post you quoted is fact, the majority of devs are in fact pushing out crappy console ports and this renders the majority of higher end parts for people like me, a gamer, fairly useless, as the software isn't putting the hardware to work enough to justify for ME putting down money for something that won't matter in the activities that I do on my system on a regular basis. People can buy wherever the hell they want, i never stated otherwise.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 8, 2010)

I dont care what its named, i just want to know 3 things. Performance, Price and how well it scales in Xfire.


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 8, 2010)

see? i was right! that pcb board from chiphell is prove to be barts than cayman. barts xt is now confirmed to have 6+8pin connector and this board is completely match



Mr McC said:


> Market studies probably show that there are significant numbers of people who can afford and cannot do without the latest products. Whether or not the games that are being produced, now largely console ports, require or will be significantly improved by the latest generation is another question. In any event, technology companies would be ill advised to remain inactive for too long as the competitor will always be vying to corner additional market share with its own "new" products.
> 
> I'll probably hang on to my card and update when the 7xxx series comes along, but the release of the 6xxx should significantly push down the prices of the 5xxx series, thereby giving the consumer greater choice, which can only ever be a good thing.



casual gamer are largely family guy, female and elder or kiddy that's below 10 that doesn't know how to built his own system. however family guy/female/elder gamer are huge issue that stop technology from being progressive. most of them are simply rather spending time with family than spend money on new part and console graphic nowadays are pretty much all they need. but i think that just developer's excuse. 

most of pc native game are almost have to be bigger budget and most of developer these day are rather using outdated engine to make the game and willing head for easy coding. to them that is where  profit as they can save amounts of money on development by reduce to time and meet the consumer with product soon as possible and since average idiot are easy to be feed on no surprise these console game can eventually overrun the industry....


----------



## Kitkat (Oct 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I don't see at all how i was trolling
> 
> That post you quoted is fact, the majority of devs are in fact pushing out crappy console ports and this renders the majority of higher end parts for people like me, a gamer, fairly useless, as the software isn't putting the hardware to work enough to justify for ME putting down money for something that won't matter in the activities that I do on my system on a regular basis. People can buy wherever the hell they want, i never stated otherwise.



no one asked u to do anything u dont HAVE to do anything thats just it, its an anoucement. and thanx for stopping to to let us know u will stick to your "ever so powerful trolling" Every one of these parts is a want not a need. relax


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> no one asked u to do anything u dont HAVE to do anything thats just it, its an anoucement. and thanx for stopping to to let us know u will stick to your "ever so powerful trolling"





I don't understand, i explained how it wasn't trolling and yet you still, in a grammatically poor way, willfully stay ignorant.

I see who's actually trolling.


----------



## inferKNOX (Oct 8, 2010)

After thinking about it, maybe Barts was always intended to be the 6800, and the 6700 was in fact the mis-info to confuse nVidia. Maybe the Caymans were meant to be a new higher-high end... although that seems stupid to me.
If that's the fact of it, unless the 6950 (which I hope[d] would be called 6850) is at a decent price, I will seriously reconsider upgrading until HD7000 probably... as I expect many others will do as well.:shadedshu

Disclaimer: The reason I bring the "confuse nVidia" thing up so much, is because I read that that's a major reason for codenames, to confuse the opponents about things like pricing, performance, etc; not to somehow insult nVidia, so no aggression nV fans.

@CDdude55: What I think Kitkat is trying to say is that the statement you made was not constructive and only seemed to serve the purpose of criticising the whole point of this announcement and promote your GTX470 instead.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 8, 2010)

so... HD6900 series, coming soon?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> @CDdude55: What I think Kitkat is trying to say is that the statement you made was not constructive and only seemed to serve the purpose of criticising the whole point of this announcement and promote your GTX470 instead.



Sorry if it seemed that way, but i don't understand whats wrong with the post, it's an awesome card and the post was on-topic in regards to how i wouldn't need another based on how powerful my current card is and the current shape of the video game market/software(all based on my activities and opinions). If i had said 5850 instead would that have been better to say in this thread?

A good card is a good card, and people being super sensitive about hearing how good it is, is just dumb imo. I can understand if i created a wall of text dedicated to saying how awesome the card is, but it was literally one tiny portion of a bigger point.


----------



## gumpty (Oct 8, 2010)

*The naming/numbering scheme makes logical sense.*

I think it makes perfect sense, from a logical perspective, to use this naming scheme.

Think about it: Cayman is their top-of-the-line chip, for their second-digit identifier in the name they can choose anything from 1-9. It's top of the line chip so it gets 9. Barts is second best chip, it gets 8. And so forth down the line.
As such it was the previous generations that didn't make much sense. Although I concede that it does muddy the waters for the naming scheme of their dual-GPU cards.

Also, I find it unlikely that there are 5870 owners out there that would be so dense as to not read reviews before buying a 6870. Very unlikely. Those sort of people don't own high-end gear. And if they do, then they deserve to get burnt by their own stupidity.


----------



## Kitkat (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy chirst lol... 



dir_d said:


> I dont care what its named, i just want to know 3 things. Performance, Price and how well it scales in Xfire.



Dito I'm hoping its higher (scales) from all the rumors and speculation (cause that's what they are until it leaves the dragons or was it lions mouth) looks that way, but over all performance from the last cards will matter most to those who just bought. I'm hoping its higher if its high enough ill sell my 2 and get it. And yes yes yes to Xfire. That's a place i want to know about.



gumpty said:


> Also, I find it unlikely that there are 5870 owners out there that would be so dense as to not read reviews before buying a 6870. Very unlikely. Those sort of people don't own high-end gear. And if they do, then they deserve to get burnt by their own stupidity.



RIGHT!!! CORRECCT!! lol!  "ITLL CONFUSE THE CUSTOMERS" who ?? cause you will really trust your mom aunt or uncle or spouse with going to buy the card for u?? Cause u wouldn't do the research yourself lol?? Cause u are so noob that u wouldn't know which is stronger? lol thats so true


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 8, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I think it makes perfect sense, from a logical perspective, to use this naming scheme.
> 
> Think about it: Cayman is their top-of-the-line chip, for their second-digit identifier in the name they can choose anything from 1-9. It's top of the line chip so it gets 9. Barts is second best chip, it gets 8. And so forth down the line.
> As such it was the previous generations that didn't make much sense. Although I concede that it does muddy the waters for the naming scheme of their dual-GPU cards.
> ...



No, it is not likely, but there might be people buying pre-built systems who are not aware that the 6870 is actually the 6770 we were expecting under a new naming scheme. Given the well established naming scheme, it is logical to assume that a 6870 would be the direct successor of the 5870 rather than the 5770 and, if this is not in fact the case, my criticism would be laid on ATI's marketing practices, rather than consumer stupidity.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Oct 8, 2010)

I didn't read the whole thread.

But isn't Barts supposed to the HD 6700 series?


----------



## Kitkat (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> No, it is not likely, but there might be people buying pre-built systems who are not aware that the 6870 is actually the 6770 we were expecting under a new naming scheme. Given the well established naming scheme, it is logical to assume that a 6870 would be the direct successor of the 5870 rather than the 5770 and, if this is not in fact the case, my criticism would be laid on ATI's marketing practices, rather than consumer stupidity.



and my criticism would be laid on those who don't wait for something to acutely come out before we get SO deep into hypotheticals.  

Even if a "3870 was stronger than a 8990, Trying to find a slim instance where a "consumer" would be involved where they didn't do any research before buying a 2000 dollar computer is still on them.


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 8, 2010)

i think it would be worst for amd if they decide to skip dual chip setup for their top line this gen. as gtx 460 has such wonderful scaling capability it might actually had chance beating cayman in dual gpu card(gtx 495?) and reclaim the performance crown while amd don't have any dual gpu to compete with and cayman is just a single chip even thought with 1.5x of everything still don't see any chance to surpass gtx 460 that is equal spec with barts while cayman is only 3/2 of barts....if nV decide to launch dual gtx 460 then that's it amd.....

this is all should be blame on cayman that having such handicap spec which it should have to be 640ALU:128TMU:64ROP, 4 RBE and 512bit bus instead crappy current 480ALU:96TMU:48ROP, 3RBE and 384bit bus....

however barts will be x7xx and not x8xx, charles had pointed out two days ago this news is hoax.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread.
> 
> But isn't Barts supposed to the HD 6700 series?



According to this article, the Barts XT is supposed to be the 6870 and the Pro is the 6850. It's pretty confusing right now, but im sure as they get released we will be much more comfortable with it.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

I really suggest soemone puts up a translation of the chinese on those ads.



 Might be surprising.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 8, 2010)

i wonder if the architecture changes mean it could be possible that the 6870 beats the 5870, when it comes down to stream processors and cuda cores nvidia has less (admitdly higher clocked) and beats AMD, i know there is many major differences between the AMD and nvidia "cores" but would that not mean that a good change to the cores could possibly mean much more speed with less of them?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd love to say naming isn't important but it is.

The 5850 destroyed the 4850 
The 5870 destroyed the 4870

It looks like:

The 6870 equals the 5870
The 6850 equals the 5850.

I personally find that sad.  You expect the next gen to be more powerful.  I know giving same performance for lower wattage is an increase but personally i called that making a more efficient model.  

I think it will mean stupendously silly prices and the card i await (the Cayman) will be perhaps excessively priced.  I am no NV fan when it comes to marketing but AMD may lose some of their fan base if they keep turning the dollar buck thumbscrews.

However, we all, I am sure, are waiting for W1zz's review.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

There are going to be situations where barts greatly exceeds the current gen, and it will be precisely for the exact same reason that nVidia's tech, with less shaders, does better.

For some apps though, yes, it will be about the same, if not slower than the current gen. If you ahve 5-series now, you do not want a Barts-based card, IMHO.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 8, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd love to say naming isn't important but it is.
> 
> The 5850 destroyed the 4850
> The 5870 destroyed the 4870
> ...



well based on the rumored shader change from 4simple +1 complex to 4 moderate complexity we may be looking at barts xt being decently powerful simply because in many situations those extra 4 shaders were idling leaving 320 to do most of the work, if we have 1280 or even 960 capable of doing moderate work we may see a card that has the same frames at 1024x768 as the prior gen but doubles performance at 1920x1080 and in high feature/detail games.

edit: 


cadaveca said:


> There are going to be situations where barts greatly exceeds the current gen, and it will be precisely for the exact same reason that nVidia's tech, with less shaders, does better.
> 
> For some apps though, yes, it will be about the same, if not slower than the current gen. If you ahve 5-series now, you do not want a Barts-based card, IMHO.



damn beat me by like a second. lol

double edit: I show the pn as 109-C22231-00 which is a new pn so it does seem to be one of the next gen cards pictured at least.


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

I have great hopes for these cards, if they're naming Barts XT a 6870, I feel it will be as fast as a 5870, maybe a touch better even.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 8, 2010)

wolf said:


> I have great hopes for these cards, if they're naming Barts XT a 6870, I feel it will be as fast as a 5870, maybe a touch better even.



This is one thing i had not been thinking about before and assume other are nto thinking about, could the name change be relative to a change in power due to the change in shader architecture .


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 8, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> and my criticism would be laid on those who don't wait for something to acutely come out before we get SO deep into hypotheticals.



That's a fair comment, but nothing about the name change aids clarification or benefits the consumer in any way: that much we know already.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 8, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd love to say naming isn't important but it is.
> 
> The 5850 destroyed the 4850
> The 5870 destroyed the 4870
> ...



Look at it this way...these cards are sort of a refresh on the same node so honestly it would make sense for them to equal each other then have a 69X0 card trump over the rest.

Because ATI added some new features and changed the way the shaders work they couldnt keep the refresh as the 5000 series. I think ATI did the right thing by renaming the cards to which model is supposed to compete with, ie... 6870=5870. We will just see if the top dual card will be named 6990 or 6870x2 or 6970x2.


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

bear jesus said:


> This is one thing i had not been thinking about before and assume other are nto thinking about, could the name change be relative to a change in power due to the change in shader architecture .



the change in architecture is the most promising thing to me, it has a lot of potential.


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 8, 2010)

wolf said:


> the change in architecture is the most promising thing to me, it has a lot of potential.



It has got me thinking, if 480 (yes i know higher clocked shaders) nvidia cuda cores beats 1600 AMD stream processors then could 1280 new AMD stream processors beat 1600 old ones, i would hope yes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Interesting, will be waiting for performance numbers, doubt I'll have the money for one right off the bat.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

I think we need to wait until performance is revealed before making an snap decisions.  We currently don't have any reliable information to know how these cards perform yet.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think we need to wait until performance is revealed before making an snap decisions.  We currently don't have any reliable information to know how these cards perform yet.



Yes, and while the naming is a bit concerning, I do believe AMD knows what price/performance is.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 8, 2010)

How is this naming scheme confusing? it will be just like these names but instead of 5870, 5850 it will say 6870, 6850 and in the parentheses it will say (Barts Xt, Pro) most likely 
5870,5850


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

I recall similar fud being posted about the 5870 series before release.  How it was just a refresh, it wouldn't be much faster than 4870, etc. To later find out that the opposite was true and nvidia didn't have a response for several months.  I see the same thing happening again.  People really need to reserve any opinions until actual verified performance is shown to know what's going on.  Instead of repeating the same thing over and over again when AMD is about to releases a new series of cards.  IMO, it's getting really old.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

If it's getting old, maybe it's time to stop paying attention, ECH. Marketing has quite obviously led to this, so you have noone to blame but them. Of course it's the same every time..they lack any real skill at this stuff...they could so totally do things better, but they don't...




I mean really...do you honestly have any faith in AMD/ATi's marketing practices? Do you really?


Frankly, I'm a bit sick of all the whining, but I don't say shit.

As far as I am concerned this is still all fake, as you kinda seem to hint at. I'm waiting for official word, but AMD never seems to be able to keep this stuff under control...

They can talk about Bulldozer for MONTHS ahead of release, but can't say shit about these cards? Um...do you see the fail in that logic?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> How is this naming scheme confusing? it will be just like these names but instead of 5870, 5850 it will say 6870, 6850 and in the parentheses it will say (Barts Xt, Pro) most likely
> 5870,5850



But Barts is supposed to be the middle of the road performance cards(according to that graph that was posted not to long ago), so if the Barts is the 6870 and 6850, then the 6770 and the 6750 would be what?, Cayman?

The confusion for me is what code name belongs to what card. I'm hearing a ton of different answers.

Lets just wait for the benchmarks and performance of these cards though, as that's the most relevant thing that no one can actually prove right now.


----------



## finndrummer (Oct 8, 2010)

HXL492 said:


> So theres no new features? Still just eye infinity?



+EyeSpeed ???







+3D






Nice looking cards but crappy renaming.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> If it's getting old, maybe it's time to stop paying attention, ECH. Marketing has quite obviously led to this, so you have noone to blame but them. Of course it's the same every time..they lack any real skill at this stuff...they could so totally do things better, but they don't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are talking on your own soapbox as it really isn't related as a response to my post. I'm talking about the opinions made without waiting for performance proof 1st.  IE:Thinking that the card will suck before waiting for official performance data a few weeks before launch.  Something I consider as fud.  That has nothing to do with AMD's marketing.  Furthermore, none of the performance claims that have been made were verified only opinionated.  That's not marketing .  So again, it would make sense to wait and see 1st before making snap decisions (as was the case with the 5800 series and 4800 series).  Which in and of itself is getting old.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just confused why they show the lower end XT's before the top end XT's? It's kind of like showing everybody the new 9600 XT when everybody was waiting on the 9800 XT!.. I wonder if they are having heat issues with the higher end cards? I don't know only time will tell. :grabs a chair and waits:

EDIT: Pulls out my 9800 XT and rubs it for good luck!...hehehe


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

I think that just like Barts they are trying to keep a lid on it as long as possible thats all. and I have a feeling instead of Cayman being 2x Barts like Cypress was to Juniper, it will be 1.5x, because that's about as far as they can go on 40nm while still not weighing in too heavy or hot.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm talking about the opinions made without waiting for performance proof 1st.  That has nothing to do with marketing.  Furthermore, no of the performance claims that have been made were verified only opinionated.  That's not marketing .



Yeah, you got it exactly.


Why isn't marketing fixing this crap? why do they talk aobut Bulldozer now, but basically nothing about 6-series?

People would have a much better idea of what's going on if they(AMD) were a bit more open, as they are with Bulldozer.

But marketing does nothing, so you are left listening(reading) to everyone's guess, unless you ignore pre-release threads. You come in bitching about the speculation, but that's all we got!

Maybe you should pop into the TS server some time, ECH. What I say is exactly what I mean.

AMD's gpu marketing is at fault here, and that's all. If they did thier jobs, none of this crap would be speculation...so go bitch to them. Your post basically told everyone to shut up, and sry, but I'm not listening to you. Did you read the thread title?



EastCoasthandle said:


> People really need to reserve any opinions until actual verified performance is shown to know what's going on. Instead of repeating the same thing over and over again when AMD is about to releases a new series of cards. IMO, it's getting really old.



Title's pretty obvious..."design looks refined, ready to market"

Looks...so noone really knows.  Thank you, Mr Obvious.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, you got it exactly.
> 
> 
> Why isn't marketing fixing this crap? why do they talk aobut Bulldozer now, but basically nothing about 6-series?
> ...


Why do you forget history so fast though?  This crap is similar to to what was posted about the 4000 series and 5000 series.  Once the card was released it was later forgotten and never told from again until some (like me) make reference to it as a response to your post.  What I'm saying is there is no need to go through all that again in the 1st place.  Perhaps learn something from the fud from days past instead of being so quick to forget what happened.  To later repeat the same crap again.

IMO, AMD's marketing doesn't have to try to correct or verify information so close to release.  We are only days away from any real information at this point.  Unless the dates have changed...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, and I agree, of course.

But who controls that?


MARKETING. Go yell at them for not doing anything better this time. If anything, it's worse this time.

And yes, days away, so they should stop sitting on thier hands, and get to work, fixing things. Instead, they do nothing. It's not like they have other stuff to do..unless they aren't really capable of doing a good job...oh right, this is AMD we are talking about. 


Nevermind, move on.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

I think it's good to have some speculation and some curiosity as to what this series is going to turn out to be, but of course, all this is just from what we have seen from a bunch of different sites and not much of it is actually confirmed.

It's really just a matter of waiting as everyone has said, but of course, every time one of these threads come back up, the only thing we can do is bring rumor and speculation.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2010)

The card looks awesome, but seriously piss off with the new name scheming


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, and I agree, of course.
> 
> But who controls that?
> 
> ...



We will simply just disagree here.  I can't see why I would blame marketing for someone's snap decision on a product's performance that wasn't released yet.  They have committed to a certain date to reveal information about their new products/services and it's been the norm for sometime now.  As I recall something their competitor also adhere to in one fashion or another.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

Yea screw the name scheme.. I just want to know which one is the fastest and where can i buy one!...lol


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea screw the name scheme.. I just want to know which one is the fastest and where can i buy one!...lol



I like the way you think


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> ...seriously piss off with the new name scheming





Mindweaver said:


> Yea screw the name scheme.. I just want to know which one is the fastest and where can i buy one!...lol





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I like the way you think



wait, what?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> We will simply just disagree here.  I can't see why I would blame marketing for someone's snap decision on a product's performance that wasn't released yet.  They have committed to a certain date to reveal information about their new products/services and it's been the norm for sometime now.  As I recall something their competitor also adhere to in one fashion or another.



Again, I can only use Bulldozer's marketing, coming from the same company, to base my opinion on in this situation. Clearly there is a huge difference between the two sides of AMD's marketing, and frankly, Bulldozer's marketing is far better. There's little to no speculation left there, and yet, none knows how it will perform. 

I don't care what any other company is doing. I mean really now...the old "If everyone jumped off a bridge, would you?" really fits in to describe my thoughts on that.

I don't care what they commited too...or what any other company does...I'm not talking about other companies, just AMD here. You don't justify stupidity because everyone else is stupid. And making bad commitments, and then holding them, is stupid too.

You know... yes, I may be asking for alot, but guess what...if none asks, nothing will ever change. And clearly AMD/ATi's marketing department hasn't learnt anything either...adn that really needs to change.

There's NOTHING on the AMD site about these cards. A simple official page saying Barts is this 6870, etc, reveals nothing, and would quell alot of the rumours.

But instead they are waiting? They are gonna lose sales(and thereby marketshare and consumer confidence) that way.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2010)

wolf said:


> wait, what?



We both don't like the new naming scheme, but in the end who really cares, we just want the fastest HD6xxx card available


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> We both don't like the new naming scheme, but in the end who really cares, we just want the fastest HD6xxx card available



lol you sure do, didn't you have 5870's a 5970 and now have a GTX480? been through your fair share of first gen DX11 cards ain't ya 

about this marketing stuff, I agree to an extent, months before Fermi launched there were in-depth articles detailing the new architecture, it would be nice to see the same thing about barts/cayman, they don't even need to give us performance numbers, just some food for thought to further wet our appetites for the release products.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Again, I can only use Bulldozer's marketing, coming from the same company, to base my opinion on in this situation. Clearly there is a huge difference between the two sides of AMD's marketing, and frankly, Bulldozer's marketing is far better. There's little to no speculation left there, and yet, none knows how it will perform.
> 
> I don't care what any other company is doing. I mean really now...the old "If everyone jumped off a bridge, would you?" really fits in to describe my thoughts on that.
> 
> ...



Maybe they want to keep us guessing and wait for the big surprise at the end, they're a company, who knows exactly what they're aiming to do. Who knows what their strategy is, tomorrow they could release all the info including pricing on the cards, or maybe they'll show it off right at the launch date. But either way we'll see, sure we may not get an early look at it, but at least when it does come out we can them make a smart purchase based on what we need and can afford. This should also be accompanied by reviews a little later which also help the cause.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Again, I can only use Bulldozer's marketing, coming from the same company, to base my opinion on in this situation. Clearly there is a huge difference between the two sides of AMD's marketing, and frankly, Bulldozer's marketing is far better. There's little to no speculation left there, and yet, none knows how it will perform.
> 
> I don't care what any other company is doing. I mean really now...the old "If everyone jumped off a bridge, would you?" really fits in to describe my thoughts on that.
> 
> ...



I disagree. The two markets - the GPU and CPU ones are totally different. I don't know if you remember but AMD and Intel made an agreement at the beginning of this year in which they settled some old scores but also exchanged their current technology and future roadmap. They have nothing to hide anymore and can be open about their future CPU product without fear of the competition.

    On the other hand the GPU market is totally different. AMD had been playing second fiddle for quite some time and they really needed the break they got with the hd5000 series. With the development of the 5000 series secrecy seems to have helped them quite a lot and I think they're trying the same proven strategy again. AMD are fighting a much more aggressive opponent on the GPU side and can't allow themselves to slip again, they must thread carefully and stay tight-lipped until after the release.


----------



## Goodman (Oct 8, 2010)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd love to say naming isn't important but it is.
> 
> The 5850 destroyed the 4850
> The 5870 destroyed the 4870
> ...



Frankly i think they (ATI/Nvidia) could come up with better naming for they next generation card then to reused numbers from the past (like ATI 5870/6870 which Nvidia used before 5800/6800U) to something like Gamer1000 , HappyFace1000 , XRay1000 , T-1000...??


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's my question..... Alright a couple of weeks ago there was a GPU-Z and Vantage benchmark floating around the net with a score of P24K in performance settings. This benchmark was supposed to be the 6800 series we assume the 6870's vantage score. 

So here's my excitement and worry. If that was truly the correct score of the 6870 what kind of great score will you get with the 6970? I can imagine something like 28K or more. Which would be just freaking awesome. 
But with a top of the line card at a score of 28K or more what would that cost? $700 to $800 bucks and a 6870 would sell for the $400 to $500 price range?  I would hate to imagine the 6990 would probably retail for $1200 or more. 
They would be able to price these cards at what ever they want considering no competition from the other camp. 
If this is true and it does happen.... we can only hope that ATI/AMD will remember those who stayed faithful to the brand during even their tough times and not price these cards right out of the market.
I do expect these cards to be more expensive then previous generations's because of their performance lead. 
But if I can buy a GTX 470 that might be about 15% less powerful then a comparable ATI card for about $150 dollars cheaper. 
I know I would definitely go that route for sure.
But those original benches could be just fake.

Other then that worry all I got to say is go ATI go.... it's about time!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2010)

wolf said:


> lol you sure do, didn't you have 5870's a 5970 and now have a GTX480? been through your fair share of first gen DX11 cards ain't ya
> 
> about this marketing stuff, I agree to an extent, months before Fermi launched there were in-depth articles detailing the new architecture, it would be nice to see the same thing about barts/cayman, they don't even need to give us performance numbers, just some food for thought to further wet our appetites for the release products.



Haha yeah I did too, u got good memory and the amount of video cards I bought for this generation was pretty ridiculous lol but at the time I wanted them, but I also learnt not too waste money lol cause DAMN I bought quite abit, I'll make u a list lol........

- Sapphire HD5870 1GB then sold it.
- XFX HD5970 Gay Edition 2GB then RMAed it due to issues.
- HIS HD5870 1GB 
- HIS HD5870 1GB for sum Xfire action
- Sold 1 HIS HD5870 1GB due to high temps
- Bought a EVGA GTX 480
- Sold HIS HD5870 1GB 
- Bought Gigabyte HD5970 2gb 
- Sold Gigabyte HD5970 2gb needed money
- Going to sell EVGA GTX 480 soon for HD6xxx series

.....ZOMFG why did I buy so many lol... oh well.

The new name scheming won't really bother me after about a couple of days, ppl would gt over it, but if they do go with the new name scheming, I just hope the HD6850 & HD6870 will perform better then the HD5850 / HD5870 otherwise to me it would just look stupid


----------



## wolf (Oct 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> ...I'll make u a list lol........



my question is which was your favourite card out of them all?

I can't wait to see if the 6870 is as fast as the 5870 but cheaper.... it's really got me thinking.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 8, 2010)

Think I will exchange my 5870's for one of these


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2010)

wolf said:


> my question is which was your favourite card out of them all?
> 
> I can't wait to see if the 6870 is as fast as the 5870 but cheaper.... it's really got me thinking.



my favourite one would definitely be the HD5870 1GB, with all three of those cards, I had no issues with them what so ever and they performed really well, even Crossfiring them was awesome but I did high temps with one of the cards mainly because the cards were sandwiched together, the temps weren't that bad it was mainly the fan speed dat annoyed me

Yeah I can't wait to see some spec details and benchies of these new cards


----------



## kylzer (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking mighty fine.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> I disagree. The two markets - the GPU and CPU ones are totally different. I don't know if you remember but AMD and Intel made an agreement at the beginning of this year in which they settled some old scores but also exchanged their current technology and future roadmap. They have nothing to hide anymore and can be open about their future CPU product without fear of the competition.
> 
> On the other hand the GPU market is totally different. AMD had been playing second fiddle for quite some time and they really needed the break they got with the hd5000 series. With the development of the 5000 series secrecy seems to have helped them quite a lot and I think they're trying the same proven strategy again. AMD are fighting a much more aggressive opponent on the GPU side and can't allow themselves to slip again, they must thread carefully and stay tight-lipped until after the release.



Very astute comment.

And while I agree, a simple webpage saying what cards are named what, doesn't give any concrete details, and if done properly, will only generate goodwill. Like you say, they are kinda fighting nVidia...but there is a difference in properly using your resources, and squandering them.

I mean, this thread is the perfect example...AMD could have released this via thier website. Doesn't give nVidia any idea of performance, etc...

It's poor marketing, through and through. And yes, because I've run(and still do) a very successful business, I do know what is effective marketing, and what isn't. I'm 33, and basically retired, 100% because i understand effective marketing. And what AMD is doing...isn't it.

Why is ChipHell and others getting the web traffic from this, instead of AMD?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Again, I can only use Bulldozer's marketing, coming from the same company, to base my opinion on in this situation. Clearly there is a huge difference between the two sides of AMD's marketing, and frankly, Bulldozer's marketing is far better. There's little to no speculation left there, and yet, none knows how it will perform.
> 
> I don't care what any other company is doing. I mean really now...the old "If everyone jumped off a bridge, would you?" really fits in to describe my thoughts on that.
> 
> ...


And like wise, I certainly could care less about what you think is marketing. Because when it's all said and done, has nothing to do with my post .  People just need to wait and see:
-what the naming will be
-what the performance will be
-how much it will cost you to buy it
-when it will be available
 These are questions we cannot know for certain until the NDA is up/release date to make the official announcement.  Therefore, I don't see the need to go around in circles with all the fud that we've seen before during the pre-release of AMDs other cards.  Again, nothing to do with marketing here.  And like was said earlier, if not saying much (if anything at all) worked well with the pre-release of the 5000 series I really don't see why it's something not repeatable for the 6000 series.  At least until they are ready.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

You don't see the need to go in circles...but...that's exactly what you yourself are doing!


AMD's lack of pproper marketing is what created this situation, plain and simple.

I mean really, that pic in the OP kinda looks like 6870 is Barts Pro...

Anyway, any single person with a minor amount of Photoshop ability could create those pics. So I agree that pople should wait before making any judgements...

But next release, guess what? It will be the same thing, yet again, won't it?



Seems that people's impatience to get details is what is irking you...and again, I say you best stop paying any attention to these threads then, because that's not ever gonna happen, until marketing practices change.

I'm not asking you to like my opinion....but like you are giving yours, I am giving mine. Just so happens it doesn't agree 1005 with yours, but that's just fine to me, and should be the same for you. If you don't like people commenting on your posts, don't comment..this is a tech discussion forum, after all.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You don't see the need to go in circles...but...that's exactly what you yourself are doing!
> 
> 
> AMD's lack of pproper marketing is what created this situation, plain and simple.
> ...


I think we all can read and participate in the discussion be it you agree to it or not.  And making the attempt to explain my reasoning for my post (which wasn't about marketing) isn't going around in circles.   I simply want to make sure you understood my reasoning for the post you originally replied to.   

Having said that it's clear we really don't know what to make of 6000 series at this time.  It, IMO, generates some level of anticipation waiting for the release date so we can finally come to know what to expect.  In hindsight, perhaps this is just one way to generate hype and awareness for the 6000 series.  If it is, it's an effective one.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think we all can read and participate in the discussion be it you agree to it or not.  And making the attempt to explain my reasoning for my post (which wasn't about marketing) isn't going around in circles.   I simply want to make sure you understood my reasoning for the post you originally replied to.
> 
> Having said that it's clear we really don't know what to make of 6000 series at this time.  It, IMO, generates some level of anticipation waiting for the release date so we can finally come to know what to expect.  In hindsight, perhaps this is just one way to generate hype and awareness for the 6000 series.  If it is, it's an effective one.






Yes, we are just mincing words. And I understand your tact, and do not think what you said had anything to do with marketing...but as I said, that's not gonna change until the marketing does, and we'll more than likely be in the same situation on the next release.


I mean, I had another Bhudda quote in my sig:

"All expectation leads to suffering"

I think it applies in this situation. 




Most of this hype is largely negative...kinda makes you wonder who is really behind it. I did go to Uni for psychology, so any attempts by AMD to subvert thier intent doesn't slip by me very easily. At this point in the game, it's not the right time to generate anything that might be negative hype...they do this so that when the real details come out, it seems so much better than it actually is...that needs to STOP, because I think it might jsut have an effect they aren't exactly expecting. Most people into tech as deeply as you and I, aren't exactly going to be swayed either way by such poor attempts.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 8, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> You just reminded me of this thread! lol's



I just read that entire thread.  That provided entertainment to me in a level that cannot be described by words.  I vote the mods re-open it and let us all go back into it to start round 2: even invite dann back to join in.  Maybe do a followup on the protest?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 9, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> my favourite one would definitely be the HD5870 1GB, with all three of those cards, I had no issues with them what so ever and they performed really well, even Crossfiring them was awesome but I did high temps with one of the cards mainly because the cards were sandwiched together, the temps weren't that bad it was mainly the fan speed dat annoyed me
> 
> Yeah I can't wait to see some spec details and benchies of these new cards




Don't worry bro, I am taking care of your card like its my little baby 

It's soon to go on eBay and the FS thread once these new 6xxx gets released to our little town of Sydney


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 9, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> why would they have cuda and physx when they are both developed by NV? they have stream for gpgpu and well, as I said Physx is an NV (ageia) developed platform so your post makes no sense at all!!
> 
> Heck, I'm so pissed NV haven't got avivo



and what about havook physics


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't have time to read all 5 pages, have to get to sleep, so I apologize if I repost info...

That doesn't look photoshopped to me, and I can easily spot that sort of thing (makes watching TV/Movies painful being able to spot what's real and fake). There is no ATi logo on it, it clearly says "AMD" on the fan sticker, just like the recent revision that was made. The "pixelated" looking outline of the text is on the plastic cover is actually just how a vinyl sticker looks over plastic. Not saying it _can't_ be pshopped, but sure looks to have a higher probability of being real than it does fake. 

EDIT: Incase someone isn't up on the AMD Radeon logos that were released when AMD mentioned shelving the ATi brand. http://www.techautos.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/AMDradeonLogos.jpg


----------



## Rebelstar (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, what should I to do with my DP-VGA adapter since new card using mini-DP. To order another f****g adapter to have this scheme?  DP-VGA -> miniDP-DP -> 68XX 
It's like AMD abandoned army of eyefinity users: "Well, f**k them. We'll design new card with the new mini-dp slot and we don't care about their DP-VGA adapters"
Very dissapointing.


----------



## wolf (Oct 9, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> I just read that entire thread.  That provided entertainment to me in a level that cannot be described by words.  I vote the mods re-open it and let us all go back into it to start round 2: even invite dann back to join in.  Maybe do a followup on the protest?



it's completely epic, I love it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2010)

I wish ATI would stop putting display connectors across 2 slots. I want to be able to go single slot with a full coverage block.


----------



## wahdangun (Oct 9, 2010)

hmm i hope this bart will be faster than cypress to justify the name change


----------



## bear jesus (Oct 9, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> Well, what should I to do with my DP-VGA adapter since new card using mini-DP. To order another f****g adapter to have this scheme?  DP-VGA -> miniDP-DP -> 68XX
> It's like AMD abandoned army of eyefinity users: "Well, f**k them. We'll design new card with the new mini-dp slot and we don't care about their DP-VGA adapters"
> Very dissapointing.



i would assume that most if nto all board partners will include at least one mini-DP to DP cable as was done with the 5970 so anyone using a display port adaptor should hopefully have everything needed in the box with the card.


----------



## Rebelstar (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh I see. Thanks for calmed me down.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 9, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> Well, what should I to do with my DP-VGA adapter since new card using mini-DP. To order another f****g adapter to have this scheme?  DP-VGA -> miniDP-DP -> 68XX
> It's like AMD abandoned army of eyefinity users: "Well, f**k them. We'll design new card with the new mini-dp slot and we don't care about their DP-VGA adapters"
> Very dissapointing.



Could've ended up like my damn ASUS CUcore 5770 (only got them because at the time, I saved about $55USD), One HDMI, One DVI, One VGA :shadedshu I think the USER should decide with an adapter whether or not they need VGA! What is a person supposed to do when they don't have a relic monitor? From what little testing I did, the second 5770 won't output video, so it's not like I can use _it's_ DVI

I don't know if they can ship to Belarus or not, but Monoprice.com is by far the cheapest place I've come across for cables, adapters, etc etc. One could always see about the total cost of shipping to someone on the forums, then having them ship it to you. Then compare that overall price to what it would cost for you to get it.


----------

